# Does it Cost a fortune to fix an AC knob ??



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

Shed some light** (typo)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Depends on what has to be replaced if it snapped at the stem. As for the whole dash, you don't even need tools to get to just the knobs. If you do have to replace the panel and you have a 11/12 Cruze I guess now is the time to upgrade to 6 speed fan setting.

*Ninja edits*

2012 2LT yeah one member did convert over to 6 speed setting, by any chance do you have pics of what came/broke off and where it did?


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

As merc said it all depends on what's broken tell us more pref with a pic the silver panels do click of if I'm not misinformed


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Most Chevy dealers I know of look at things for free.

So which vent outlet is defective?










Gmpartsdirect does not show a price for #7, #8 is around 8 bucks. Had these fall apart on other vehicle, been able to repair them with a tad of hot glue.

A tab one the center shutter determines the direction of air flow, that horizontal knob is more like a shut off valve or an air flow adjustment. Even my wife knows about this knob, always shutting the air flow off. If they fall off this easy, I better tell her to use a delicate touch.

All this stuff snaps together, don't even need any tools.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

From his description of events , this reads as if the part that actually adjusts the direction of air flow has malfunctioned . And that part is in the interior of the Dash board . A totally seperate assembly Nick .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> From his description of events , this reads as if the part that actually adjusts the direction of air flow has malfunctioned . And that part is in the interior of the Dash board . A totally seperate assembly Nick .


Right fan speed knob that if her 2LT has, also houses the passenger seat heater controls.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Is the warranty expired?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Think Abhylash means the fin. 

What they meant by dash is the silver trim that surrounds the stereo. And they should be ashamed trying to charge you $100 to remove that. It takes 5 seconds with the right tool and 10 seconds with a butter knife. 5 of those 10 is wrapping the knife once with tape so you don't scratch anything.
I think the outer ones just pop out as well.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Exactly as Mick stated. $100 to look at the car is bullshit. Go somewhere else. Now, if they tell you $100 and that 100 goes towards the overall cost it may not be that bad depending on what needs replaced. If I'm picturing your problem correctly, you should be able to repair this issue yourself. Order the necessary parts, pull your own trim and make the swap. It's really easy to pull trim on this car. I've had cars where every single trim piece is screwed in somewhere and comes out in large sections. I prefer the cruze setup so much more!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

brian v said:


> From his description of events , this reads as if the part that actually adjusts the direction of air flow has malfunctioned . And that part is in the interior of the Dash board . A totally seperate assembly Nick .





> I am still not convinced that the whole dashboard has to come off to fix a knob on the AC vent.


From the OP told me it was the knob on the vent outlet, then what other knobs? Can only count two, for the temperature and blower controls. Mode control for which the direction the air flows, defrost, dash vents, or lower is all done by pushbuttons.

Vent outlet knob only turns a quarter of a turn, enough to make the vane on the inside either parallel or perpendicular to the air flow for full passage or blocking of the airflow. All the plastic on the inside snaps together including the linkage from that vane to the knob.

Here a photo would be worth at least a thousand words. Then which of the four outlets has this problem?

In regards to the posters question, does this cost a fortune to replace? Not really.

His post is a warning to the rest of us, be very gentle with these vents.

Did have one where that plastic pin broke off that serves as an axle for the knob, drilled a hole and shoved an eyelet from underneath with epoxy. But couldn't find the exact size so went over and redrilled the hole in the knob for the proper clearance.

Was done faster than driving over to my dealer.


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

stamas said:


> As merc said it all depends on what's broken tell us more pref with a pic the silver panels do click of if I'm not misinformed


This is the pic of my AC vent


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank You Guys and sorry fore replying late wight the pic. here is a pic of my AC vent. If you notice there is no chrome knob that directs the air flow.


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey Mick thank you for your response. I might not be using the right terminology here. but I think you got it right. Again I just posted a pic of my AC vent. THank You


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Trying to find a photo of this GM part (95919071) dashboard air vent, but keep on getting this same line drawing that doesn't look correct.

Supposed to be a 21 buck list price part, would check with your dealer for the correct one, some list both the left and the right center, which of course, these two are different.

From what you say about your dealer, would check with another one.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is a link that will show you step by step how the vent is removed. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-interior/13294-how-vinyl-center-column.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

abhylash83 said:


> This is the pic of my AC vent


If you just replace it using the above link to install it then yes it's "cheaper". That thing is 2 pieces and sometimes separates, if you did lose it all the way into the dash I can kinda see why they are trying to charge that much to retrieve that part. My friend had the same happen in his Elantra but it didn't fall too far in. I was able to fish and fix it, it's literally set up identical to ours. Do you hear it rattling around inside the dash?


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

abhylash83 said:


> Thank You Guys and sorry fore replying late wight the pic. here is a pic of my AC vent. If you notice there is no chrome knob that directs the air flow.
> View attachment 84498


This happened to me as well. All 4 of mine fell apart. I don't know pricing or anything because mine was covered under warranty, but I know it was less than an hour of labor to replace all 4. It was a very quick fix by the dealership. If you need me to look into which part or pricing, I can call my dealer and ask for you. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That slide just snaps in, still have the old one? In trying to find this thing, ran into all kinds of contraptions that snap in these vents for like a GPS, cup, or whatever kind of holder. Thought this would be like hanging a heavy picture on the wall with a thread. 

As usual, snapping together is easy, but unsnapping is not.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> That slide just snaps in, still have the old one? In trying to find this thing, ran into all kinds of contraptions that snap in these vents for like a GPS, cup, or whatever kind of holder. Thought this would be like hanging a heavy picture on the wall with a thread.
> 
> As usual, snapping together is easy, but unsnapping is not.


 Reason I do not mess with them at all. Drivers side ones don't matter as the wheel blocks them and I don't have passengers enough to have them touch them. My vent air fresheners are clipped to the vents under the seats so they don't break the tabs and are out of sight and sun rays.


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> If you just replace it using the above link to install it then yes it's "cheaper". That thing is 2 pieces and sometimes separates, if you did lose it all the way into the dash I can kinda see why they are trying to charge that much to retrieve that part. My friend had the same happen in his Elantra but it didn't fall too far in. I was able to fish and fix it, it's literally set up identical to ours. Do you hear it rattling around inside the dash?


Hi Merc6,

No that piece hasn't fallen all the way into the dash. It's just behind that vent (I can touch it with my fingers). I think as you said I will have to try and get that piece out and then stick it back with some glue. Thank you for your response.


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

NickD said:


> That slide just snaps in, still have the old one? In trying to find this thing, ran into all kinds of contraptions that snap in these vents for like a GPS, cup, or whatever kind of holder. Thought this would be like hanging a heavy picture on the wall with a thread.
> 
> As usual, snapping together is easy, but unsnapping is not.



Yes I still have the old one (well it's behind the vent, I will have to figure out how to fish it out)


----------

